

Johns Hopkins Dean’s Symposium on Ebola:  Crisis, Context and Response [videos] - jewbacca
http://www.jhsph.edu/events/2014/ebola-forum/ebola-forum-video-archive

======
jewbacca
Partial transcript of featured speaker, Dr. Michael T. Osterholm's, session:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/ebola/comments/2jgyuz/partial_trans...](https://www.reddit.com/r/ebola/comments/2jgyuz/partial_transcript_of_dr_michael_t_osterholms/)

